# "Die Diebe des Internets" - Springer-Vorstand über Adblock-Nutzer



## David Martin (3. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *"Die Diebe des Internets" - Springer-Vorstand über Adblock-Nutzer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: "Die Diebe des Internets" - Springer-Vorstand über Adblock-Nutzer


----------



## OutsiderXE (3. November 2015)

Ich hab ja kein Problem mit Werbung die in der Seite verbaut ist. Aber viele Seiten, auch Computec-Seiten nerven mit, für mehrere Sekunden, nicht wegklickbaren Einblendungen oder öffnen ein neues Fenster wenn man auf das X drückt, oder wollen unbedingt meine Boxen testen.


----------



## Stormelve (3. November 2015)

Seh ich auch so. Die werbung ist nicht das nervige, sondern die Penetrante art und weise wie sie manche Seite im Netz an das nervenkostüm des nutzers bringt.


----------



## HanFred (3. November 2015)

"Was Andreas Wiele erzählt, ist weder von Belang, noch hat das Thema etwas mit Diebstahl zu tun", kommentiert der Adblocknutzer HanFred, der ganz ohne eigene Filter nach wie vor auf die Seite zugreifen kann, dies allerdings ausschliesslich zu Testzwecken tut, weil die Sperre angeblich so effektiv sein soll, es aber offensichtlich nicht ist.
_uBlock Origin_ mit _Fanboy+Easylist-Merged Ultimate List_‎, falls es jemanden interessieren sollte.


----------



## golani79 (3. November 2015)

"BILDsmart" .. ernsthaft? lol ..


----------



## Spassbremse (3. November 2015)

"BILD - die Schmierfinken des Journalismus"


----------



## Seegurkensalat (3. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> "BILD - die Schmierfinken des Journalismus"



Das ist wie beim Wrestling, das ist auch mehr Entertainment als ernsthafter Sport.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (3. November 2015)

Jaja wir bösen Internetnutzer und der Gesellschaftsvertrag...und? Hat Herr Wiele schon bekannt gegeben ob sich der Springer verlag bei der Telekom ins schnelle Internet einkauft?


----------



## HanFred (3. November 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Das ist wie beim Wrestling, das ist auch mehr Entertainment als ernsthafter Sport.


Wenn sie es dabei belassen würden, hätten die wenigsten ein Problem mit der Bild. Die Schmutzkampagnen mögen zwar viele Leser unterhalten, dies geschieht allerdings auf die Kosten anderer. Von daher passt "Schmierfinken" ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Orzhov (3. November 2015)

Es wäre nur lustiger wenn jemand den Artikel in ernstem Tonfall vorlesen würde.


----------



## kidou1304 (3. November 2015)

hahahahaha ich glaube ich lach mich schlapp...für 3€ im Monat und dann nur 90% reduziert!?..naja wer brauch schon Bild und die anderen Nasen


----------



## Taiwez (3. November 2015)

Klar muss er den "ultimativen Werbe-Clou" seines Verlages lobpreisen. Immerhin ist der Vogel von der Bild, die machen den ganzen Tag nix anderes als sich reißerische Überschriften auszudenken. Irgendwie muss man ja die Leute dazu bekommen, Geld für Bild + auszugeben. So lächerlich das Ganze und dann noch scheinheilig behaupten, sie würden dies für "den Jornalismus" tun, wo sie doch die ganze Zeit nichts anderes machen, als diesen zu beflecken.


----------



## Bonkic (3. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DAFÜR bezahlen? - nein danke!


----------



## baummonster (3. November 2015)

"Werbeeinnahmen um Unabhängig zu bleiben" .. weiter bin ich nicht gekommen...


----------



## Subarzer (3. November 2015)

Zum Axel Springer Verlag sag ich an dieser Stelle einfach mal nix...
Zum Blocker. Ich nutz den auch, aber installiert hab ich den nich, weil generell auf den Seiten Werbung is, sondern weils einfach schrecklich wurde. Überall bewegte Flash Werbungen, sogar teilweise mit Ton... Sorry aber das geht garnich. Die Seiten laden ohne die Flash Werbung deutlich schneller! Wenn die Werbung nur aus unbeweglichen Bildern bestehen würde, dann würde ich keinen Adblocker nutzen. Die Seiten haben sich mit der bremsenden Werbung doch selber ins Knie geschossen.


----------



## Taiwez (3. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt red die doch nicht schlecht, immerhin sind über 500 von diesen Volltrotteln im Einsatz, um in der ganzen Welt ihre Hetze verbreiten zu können. Dafür braucht man halt Einnahmen..


----------



## Jalpar (3. November 2015)

Nur mal so aus Neugier: Wer hier war schon einmal auf der Seite der Bild? Ich zumindest war es noch nie.


----------



## Saji (3. November 2015)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Neugier: Wer hier war schon einmal auf der Seite der Bild? Ich zumindest war es noch nie.



Ich gerade eben, um HanFreds Tipp auszuprobieren.


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2015)

Sind ausgedachte Artikel, Hetzkampagnen und Fehlinformationen jetzt plötzlich schützenswerter "Journalismus"?

Und nein, mit dem AdBlocker AdGuard (Chrome) kann ich bild.de auch immer noch sehen ... leider ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2015)

Schlagzeile im Jahre 2025:

"BILD versucht mit den Toten zu sprechen, da die Lebenden nicht mehr wollen."


----------



## 4C4B (3. November 2015)

`unabhängiger Journalismus` ich lach mich schlapp!


----------



## Angry-Angel (3. November 2015)

4C4B schrieb:


> `unabhängiger Journalismus` ich lach mich schlapp!



Der eigentliche Witz ist doch, dass der Herr vom Springer-Verlag auch noch daran glaubt, was er da von sich gibt. Schmerz lass nach!


----------



## AcIDburst1 (3. November 2015)

Das Endet im gleichen Katz-und-Maus Spiel wie bei der Kopierschutzindustrie. 
Gerade aus solchen Blockaden erwächst der Anreiz es zu knacken.

Aber Bild soll sich ruhig hinter einer (Pay- bzw. whatever-)wall einmauern .
Ich werde sie nicht vermissen.


----------



## schweibi (3. November 2015)

Eigentlich logisch. Da Bild zu 99% aus Werbung besteht, ist es nur konsequent, dass die Seite nicht angezeigt wird, denn ein Werbeblocker aktiv ist. Der Rest bei Bild ist Lüge (bis auf die Witzseite: Unabhängiger Journalismus). Den brauchts dann auch nicht.


----------



## schweibi (3. November 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sind ausgedachte Artikel, Hetzkampagnen und Fehlinformationen jetzt plötzlich schützenswerter "Journalismus"?.



Korrekter Weise müssten die sich Fantasy-Autoren schimpfen. Weil Phantasie haben sie ja, die Schreiberlinge bei Springer. Journalisten  sinds jedenfalls keine


----------



## mimc1 (3. November 2015)

Lieber soll Bild.de sterben bevor ich den Adblocker ablege. Weil "Unabhängige Medien" , der war gut.


----------



## schweibi (3. November 2015)

Im übrigen sind Adblocker schlicht Notwehr. Ich mach ja auch daheim den Fernseher schon nicht mehr an, weil ich nicht von Zalandos Werbe"kunden" angeplärrt werden will, genauso wenig wie von dem Sepplhutschreihals von Klarmobil. Das selbe macht die Werbeindustrie aber auch im Internet (schon von anfang an, Klickibuntiblinkiblinkischreischrei. Nur halt zu hunderten gleichzeitig auf einer Seite. Da wirds zuviel. Außerdem: Wen verklag ich, wenn ich dann nen epileptischen Anfall krieg von dem ganzen Mist? Sorry liebe Verleger: Solange Ihr eure Werbung derart penetrant präsentiert, werden sich die Nutzer immer wehren. Den passenden blockenden Blocker wird immer geben. Alles andere grenzt an Köperverletzung!


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2015)

schweibi schrieb:


> Im übrigen sind Adblocker schlicht Notwehr. Ich mach ja auch daheim den Fernseher schon nicht mehr an, weil ich nicht von Zalandos Werbe"kunden" angeplärrt werden will, genauso wenig wie von dem Sepplhutschreihals von Klarmobil. Das selbe macht die Werbeindustrie aber auch im Internet (schon von anfang an, Klickibuntiblinkiblinkischreischrei. Nur halt zu hunderten gleichzeitig auf einer Seite. Da wirds zuviel. Außerdem: Wen verklag ich, wenn ich dann nen epileptischen Anfall krieg von dem ganzen Mist? Sorry liebe Verleger: Solange Ihr eure Werbung derart penetrant präsentiert, werden sich die Nutzer immer wehren. Den passenden blockenden Blocker wird immer geben. Alles andere grenzt an Köperverletzung!



Die Werbemenschen haben es heutzutage einfach übertrieben, es grenzt schon an Werbeterror. Ich schaue auch kaum noch fern, weil es einfach nur noch nervig ist.
Sowas wie RTL kann man doch gar nicht mehr schauen. Da ist die Werbung bald länger als der jeweilige Filmabschnitt.
Oder wenn sie Fußball zeigen, dann wird ein Spiel in der Zusammenfassung gezeigt und dann wieder 10 Minuten Werbung. Und eine Sendung, die man in 1 Stunde abhandeln könnte, dauert durch die ständige Werbung dann 2-3 Stunden. Da macht das Zuschauen keinen Spaß mehr.
Man kann heute wahrlich schon von Werbeterror sprechen. Das Maß hat man schon lange verloren.


----------



## Tut_Ench (3. November 2015)

Sehe ich genauso, ich habe nichts gegen dezente Werbung, die sich in die Seite einfügt und mir nicht auf den Keks geht. Wenn man aber auf eine Seite geht und einem förmlich der Bildschirm explodiert und das Verhältnis von Seiteninhalt zu Werbung nurnoch 30:70 beträgt, dann hört es auf.
Ich ja fast wie mit der Sonntagszeitung, 20 Seiten Zeitung, aber 5kg Werbehefte dazwischen, die landen direkt in der Tonne.

Seitdem ich Noscript drauf habe, sehe ich auch endlich mal, wieviel Scheiße auf vielen Seite mitgeladen wird und wie wenig man teilweise braucht, um sich genau das anzeigen zu lassen, was man eigentlich sehen will, der Rest ist reiner Datenmüll.


----------



## Aenimus (3. November 2015)

Mein Adblocker funtioniert noch genauso wie ich es will auf Bild.de. Er verhindert das irgendwas von dem Schund dort auf meinem Display erscheint.


----------



## Theojin (3. November 2015)

Die einzige Werbung, die ich mir anschaue, sind die Prospekte in den Zeitungen am Wochenende, damit ich weiß, wo ich was holen kann, was im Angebot ist, oder ob es irgendwo spezielle Sachen gibt. Ansonsten kann mich Werbung mal kreuzweise, ich schalte Werbungen immer stumm, im Internet filtere ich sie in der Regel raus, weil es einfach überhand nimmt.
Wenn ich Bock habe, mir zum Beispiel einen neuen Topf zu kaufen, dann geh ich auf google, suche und lese ein wenig, und dann auf amazon und vielleicht noch ein paar andere Seiten. Eventuell kaufe ich den auch in einem unserer Kaufhäuser, sieht man ja dann. Aber ich schaue mir deswegen keine WMF Werbung an.
Und genauso geht es mir mit anderen Sachen auch.

Und eine Kulturflatrate wäre ja in der Sache nicht verkehrt, hat nur einen gewaltigen Haken. Irgendwelcher Scheiss, der mich nicht die Bohne interessiert, nennen wir hier mal das homophobe Hetzblatt "Bild" soll dann gefälligst nicht einen Cent sehen davon. Und schon ist die Idee wieder für die Tonne.

Aber es stimmt schon, für gewisse Bereiche wird es schwer werden, Geld zu verdienen. Dazu haben sich halt viele Gewohnheiten verändert. Wer liest denn heutzutage von den unter 40jährigen noch Tageszeitungen oder generell Zeitungen? Wer geht noch großartig in Läden wie Karstadt einkaufen? Wenn gewisse Bereiche nicht mehr funktionieren, dann muß man sie halt verkleinern oder schließen. Henker ist ja heute in unseren Breitengraden auch kein anerkannter Ausbildungsberuf und auch als Quereinsteiger wird es da recht schwer ( um mal ein überspitztes Beispiel zu nennen ). Und wer Journalist werden will, der muß halt auf der anderen Seite auch genau wissen, daß das entsprechende Studium nicht automatisch einen festen Job mit viel Geld und viel Ansehen beinhaltet. Ist nunmal so.

Und sich mit Werbung finanzieren zu wollen, gleichzeitig aber pauschal mal alle Leute mit Adblocker als Diebe zu bezeichnen, ist schon ein wenig abstrus. Nun ja, im Beispiel der Bildzeitung merkt man ja, das Logik und kognitive Fähigkeiten kein Einstellungskriterium sind. Ich habe auch null Mitleid mit Mitarbeitern von denen, es wäre mir echt egal, ob da mal welche unter der Brücke landen oder mitm Leierkasten durch die Fußgängerzone meandern. Wer da arbeitet, weiß ganz genau, was er da tut!


----------



## Tek1978 (3. November 2015)

Wenn die Berichte qualitativ so hochwertig wären wie die Werbeeinnahmen könnte man drüber diskutieren. 

Bei mir bleiben der Werbeblocker an, außer bei ein paar ausgewählten Seiten die tatsächlich nicht so aufdringlich Werbung einblenden.

Ich finde es ist eher ein Abstrafung durch den Gast bzw. eine Kritik an der Webseite. Wenn man zu solchen Mitteln greifen muss nur damit man nicht Permanent die gleiche Duschgel Werbung sieht, sollten sich vielleicht auch mal die Webseitenbetreiber Gedanken machen ob es nicht zuviel ist.

Ist ja fast schon wie auf dem Basar wo jeder am Ärmel zupft um die was anzudrehen.

Die Nervigsten Dinger sind:

- Es blopt erstmal über die ganze Seite und man muss das X Suchen
- lässt sich nicht unterbrechen
- Man klickt auf schließen und es öffnet sich ein weiteres Fenster

Das ist nicht unverschämt oder? 

Das gute, durch solche Aktionen wie die das machen entmüllt sich das Internet von ganz alleine mit der Zeit. Können ruhig noch mehr so nutzlose Webseiten machen vielleicht gibt es dann mal tatsächlich wieder richtigen Journalismus.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (3. November 2015)

Es ist ja schon ein Kaliber, wenn sich ein Verlag, deren Online Chef Reichelt, Zitate nicht von Sprichworten unterscheiden kann und deren Print oder Allgemeinchef Diekmann noch vor Wochen zu Aussagen mit dem Kaliber "Journalismus ist Werbeträger" hinreißen lassen, nun solche Sachen äußert. Dieser Verlag ist eine Schande für die deutsche Medienlandschaft. Wenn ich mich alleine daran erinnere, wie diese dreckigen Aasgeier um die Opfer in Winnenden rumgegeistert sind oder wie sie auch mir bei Studentenprotesten versucht haben Aussagen zu entlocken als "freie Journalisten", damit sie sie dann irgendwo verdrehen konnten. Das ganze gespickt mit Drohungen, die der russischen Mafia zur Ehre gereichen und sich dann ständig in der Opferrolle sehen. 

Die Leute bei BILDr sind ja keine dummen Menschen.... sie sind einfach nur schlechte Menschen. - leider fällt mir der Original Zitat Geber gerade nicht ein, aber das bring es auf den Punkt.


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2015)

Theojin schrieb:


> Ich habe auch null Mitleid mit Mitarbeitern von denen, es wäre mir echt egal, ob da mal welche unter der Brücke landen oder mitm Leierkasten durch die Fußgängerzone meandern. Wer da arbeitet, weiß ganz genau, was er da tut!


Wie schrob schon Max Goldt über Bild:
_"Diese Zeitung ist ein Organ der Niedertracht. Es ist falsch, sie zu lesen. Jemand, der zu dieser Zeitung beiträgt, ist gesellschaftlich absolut inakzeptabel. Es wäre verfehlt, zu einem ihrer Redakteure freundlich oder auch nur höflich zu sein. Man muß so unfreundlich zu ihnen sein, wie es das Gesetz gerade noch zuläßt. Es sind schlechte Menschen, die Falsches tun."_


----------



## KiIlBiIl (3. November 2015)

Die Diebe des Internets? Dieser Vogel hat wohl zu viel Bauschutt geraucht...


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2015)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das damals an die Anfänge des Breitband Internets bei uns in Deutschland nach der Jahrtausendwende.

Es wurde gross gehetzt gegen Leute die Napster, p2p clienten und co benutzten "Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher" wo sie Videos zeigten das Raubkopierer vergewaltigt im Gefängnis gehörten.
DVDs bekamen einen so heftigen kopierschutz das selbst original dvds nicht mehr von dvd playern im wohnzimmer erkannt wurden. CDs waren im Auto nicht mehr abspielbar und beim Pc kamen hardwarekopierschutztreiber.

Aber eine gute bezahlbare Alternative kam bei uns erst ab 2008 bzw ab 2010. Das selbe haben wir derzeit mit der Werbung im Internet. Ja - Werbung ist wichtig aber manche Seiten nehmen jedes werbeangebot an und viele flashwerbungen sind sehr agressiv und haben extrem laut ton genutzt oder riesige banner die sich versteckten wenn man x drückte. 

Bei Websiten wo die Werbung human ist (Computec) da habe ich natürlich Adblock deaktiviert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. November 2015)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung bei Bild auch nicht, weil es dort doch schon Bezahlinhalte gibt. Wenn jemand nicht monatlich bezahlt, dann kann er viele Sachen doch schon jetzt nicht sehen/lesen.


----------



## Maiernator (4. November 2015)

who cares, les ich sowieso nicht


----------



## HanFred (4. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung bei Bild auch nicht, weil es dort doch schon Bezahlinhalte gibt. Wenn jemand nicht monatlich bezahlt, dann kann er viele Sachen doch schon jetzt nicht sehen/lesen.


Genau. Jede Menge Newsportale im Netz haben ebenfalls Paywalls, wo man oft nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Artikel pro Tag bzw. Monat umsonst lesen kann. Bei Bild wollte man einen anderen Weg gehen und nölt jetzt rum, wenn das nicht zu ihrer vollsten Zufriedenheit funktioniert. Das System wird nicht einmal hinterfragt, weil es ja nach deren Ansicht perfekt sein muss. Stattdessen sollen die "bösen" Adblocknutzer ihr Verhalten ändern, was man nun sogar mit Diffamierungen und Klagen irgendwie durchzusetzen versucht. Das ist nur noch armselig.


----------



## Kartamus (4. November 2015)

Wenn ich ein Dieb des Internets sein soll, dann ist dieses Großmaul dafür verantwortlich, dass die deutsche Bevölkerung durch den Schund den die verbreiten verblödet.


----------



## Ashesfall (4. November 2015)

warum ich aggressiv mit adblocker angefangen habe? werbung mit sound!
(schon mal laut musik gehört und dann durch zufall auf so eine werbung gestoßen?)

selber schuld - gier und penetration wirkt nicht auf lange sicht


----------



## Soulja110 (4. November 2015)

Sollen sie machen, über Android & co kommt man trotz AdBlock trotzdem noch drauf, wenn man das wollte. Unabhängiger Journalismus ist jedenfalls ein schlechter Scherz wenns um Springer geht. Lese die verschiedenen Portale seit Jahren und in der letzten Zeit wird praktisch nur noch vorgekautes abgeschrieben, ohne eigene Meinung, ohne wirklich kritisch mit den Themen umzugehen. Vorurteile nach links und rechts sind an der Tagesordnung. Ne danke. Warum ich trotzdem noch lese? Allein die Macht der Gewohnheit. Aber da kommt ja nun die Abhilfe von Springer selbst. Bei Bild.de hab ichs schon geschafft. Ich drücke wie gewohnt auf das Lesezeichen, dann die Erinnerung, "ach stimmt ist ja gesperrt", und die Seite wird wieder verlassen...


----------



## Rabowke (4. November 2015)

Mal von der allgemeinen Kritik von bild.de abgesehen ... sind wir doch mal ehrlich: jeder installiert z.B. Fifo mit einem AdBlocker und trägt eine Filterliste ein, fertig. 

Wer kümmert sich später noch um Ausnahmen? Wieviele Personen fügen ihre Seite wirklich zu den Ausnahmen hinzu, weil: die Jungs und Mädels von Seite XYZ müssen ja auch leben?!

Ich nicht. Muss ich leider ganz ehrlich sagen.

Ich denke da auch nicht drüber nach, wenn man aber mal ein paar Berichte und Postings liest, dann kommt man schon ins Grübeln. Wie sollen sonst 'gratis' Angebote im Netz überleben, wenn die Werbung weggeregelt wird? Sollen sich die Leute jetzt auf die Whitelist von AdBlock einkaufen?


----------



## Worrel (4. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mal von der allgemeinen Kritik von bild.de abgesehen ... sind wir doch mal ehrlich: jeder installiert z.B. Fifo mit einem AdBlocker und trägt eine Filterliste ein, fertig.
> 
> Wer kümmert sich später noch um Ausnahmen? Wieviele Personen fügen ihre Seite wirklich zu den Ausnahmen hinzu, weil: die Jungs und Mädels von Seite XYZ müssen ja auch leben?!


Nicht viele, aber 8 Seiten habe ich dann doch auf meiner Whitelist.


----------



## Vordack (4. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mal von der allgemeinen Kritik von bild.de abgesehen ... sind wir doch mal ehrlich: jeder installiert z.B. Fifo mit einem AdBlocker und trägt eine Filterliste ein, fertig.
> 
> Wer kümmert sich später noch um Ausnahmen? Wieviele Personen fügen ihre Seite wirklich zu den Ausnahmen hinzu, weil: die Jungs und Mädels von Seite XYZ müssen ja auch leben?!
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich 

Ich surfe JEDE Seite mit Adblocke an und wenn ich sie nicht sehen kann dann ist es eben so.

Das mache ich aus einem simplen Grund (wie die meissten denke ich). Die Pänetranz der Werbung macht surfen zum Alptraum, Banner hier, Pop Ups da, plötzlicgh eine Melodie aus irgendeinem der X Fenster die asich plötzlich geöffnet haben, aus einem anderen Fenster fängt plötzlich ein Fuchs aus ner Werbung an zu sprechen, wenn man es dann doch schafft das zu lesen was man eigentlich wollte ist es mit Adwords zugekleistert...

Es ist mir persönlich scheissegal ob ich damit irgendwelche Einnahmen von den Leuten wegnehme... sie stellen ihren Auftritt kostenlos ins Netz und Adblocker sind gesetzlich nicht verboten. Wenn sie (mein) Geld dafür haben wollen dann sollen sie die Seite kostenpflichtig machen, wenn sie mich interessiert und ich die Informationen benötige bin ich auch bereit zu zahlen, wobei ich sagen muss daß ich noch für keinen Auftritt zahle da die Voraussetzungen noch nicht erfüllt sind (ich finde die Infos kostenlos woanders).

Dieses ganze "Werbeeinahmen durch klicks Mache ist sowieso fürn Arsch. Wie viele Leute haben bei Werbevideos den Sound aus? Wie viele "Klicker" sind gar nicht Zahlungsfähig? Bei GS schaue ich mir schon keine Videos mehr an wegen der langen Werbung vor JEDEM Video.

Ich behaupte einfach mal daß ich zu 90% Werberesistent bin (außer bei Damenunterwäsche  ). Ich höre kaum Radio, ich schaue kein TV (zum Großteil wegen... Werbung, Tadaaa), dann will ich auch nicht in Netz damit belästigt werden. In Zeitschriften ist es okay, da ist sie nicht so penetrant.

Meiner Ansicht nach ist es die Schuld der Betreiber der Webseiten daß sie ihre Seiten so mit Werbung zumüllen um noch jeden letztmöglichen Cent zu verdienen. Sie verstehen nicht daß es einen schmalen Grad zwischen Werbung und Nervung gibt... Wenn nur Banner eingesetzt werden würden dann würde ich meinen Adblocker deaktivieren, aber mit sound und Popups und so kann ich nur sagen "up your arse" wenn sie irgendjemand über Adblocker beschwert. Wie jemand geschrieben hat - wenn er Werbung für ein Produkt sieht dann sorgt es nur dafür daß er davon genervt ist und es NICHT kauft. So werde ich auch durch Werbung (außer bei Damenuunterwäsche) beeinflußt.


----------



## sAmsonn291 (4. November 2015)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Dieb des Internets sein soll, dann ist dieses Großmaul dafür verantwortlich, dass die deutsche Bevölkerung durch den Schund den die verbreiten verblödet.


Word.


----------



## Rabowke (4. November 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> [...]


Ich finde damit machst du es dir etwas zu einfach ... warum sollen Betreiber einer guten Webseite, die ich regelmäßig und häufig besuche, nicht von den Einnahmen leben dürfen bzw. können?

Du schließt das ja kategorisch aus.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. November 2015)

> "Sie sind die Diebe des Internets", kommentiert der Manager.



Warum nicht gleich Terroristen? War übrigens eine sportliche Herausforderung den Werbeblocker-Blocker von Bild zu umgehen. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass der Content auf der Seite fast genauso nervig ist, wie die Anzeigen also am besten gar nicht ansurfen.


----------



## vavier (4. November 2015)

Was soll den der Schwachsinn adblock user mit Kriminellen gleichzustellen? Demnächst verbiete mir Bild wohl auch noch das Umschalten während der Werbepausen im Fernsehen? Und seit wann wird Freier Journalismus von Firmen gesponsort. Wo ist da die neutralität in der Berichterstattung ?? Der nächste Schritt der dominierenden Werbebranche wird dann nämlich sein.... "Ihr verfasst nur noch possitives über unsere Firma oder wir kündigen die Werbung" ???!!! Naja Bild ist eh nur für die Wildniss zum Ar... abputzen nützlich und von richtigem journalismus genauso entfernt wie VW von sauberen Autos.....


----------



## Vordack (4. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich finde damit machst du es dir etwas zu einfach ... warum sollen Betreiber einer guten Webseite, die ich regelmäßig und häufig besuche, nicht von den Einnahmen leben dürfen bzw. können?
> 
> Du schließt das ja kategorisch aus.




Wenn die Betreiber mich nicht mit Werbung nerven muß ich auch nicht blocken, aber wenn im Abendfernsehen während des gesamten Films nur 30% des Bildes erkennbar ist dann würden sich viel mehr Leute beschweren (aber mehr auch nicht), und so fühle ich mich wenn ich auf vielen Seiten unterwegs bin. Wie ich geschrieben habe ist es ein schmaler Grad zwischen Werbung und Nervung, und letzteres geht nach hinten los.

Um Deine Frage kurz zu beantworten: Weil sie den Grad zwischen dezenter Werbung  und Mega-Aggresiver-Nerv-Werbung nicht kennen. Außerdem finde ich daß ich Lügen würde wenn ich für Werbeinnahmen sorgen würde wobei ich genau weiß daß ich nicht zur Zielgruppe gehöre, ich also aufgrund von Werbung nicht zum Kauf beeinflußt werde (außer bei.... ja, Damenunterwäsche).  Die Webseite würde.

Wie bereits geschrieben sollen sie von mir aus gerne die Seite mit einer Paywall verbergen, ist mir egal. 90% der Seiten surfe ich aus Langeweile an, wenn da welche geblockt werden ist es mir Latte da ich nicht bereit bin für* den* Content* zu zahlen. WENN es etwas gibt was ich möchte dann bin ich auch bereit dafür zu zahlen, solange es Angebote aber kostenlos gibt werde ich sie nutzen und dafür Sorge tragen daß ich sie möglichst ungestört sehen kann, so einfach ist das.

Ich persönlich lebe nicht in der Geiz ist Geil Welt und ich kann mit meiner Einstellung sehr gut Leben 


*Beispiel GS Online Zeige mir mal einen Artikel ohne Rechtschreib oder Grammatikfehler. Wenn ich meine Arbeit so machen würde wäre ich Arbeitslos. Für sowas gebe ich KEIN Geld aus. Okay, den einen oder anderen wird es geben, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (4. November 2015)

Dacki ... ich versteh deine Argumentationskette nicht.

Warum wird hier immer sofort Werbung in Funk & Fernsehen mit ins Spiel gebracht? 

Korrigier mich, aber AdBlock hilft da (noch?) nicht! Ansonsten schreibst du selbst, dass du immer und ständig mit einem aktiven AdBlock durch die Gegend surfst, wie kannst du dann beurteilen, was nervige Werbung ist und vorallem wie häufig die auf den jeweiligen Seiten angezeigt wird? 

Ich spreche natürlich nicht nur von Angeboten wie bild.de, sondern von kleineren Webseiten, Blogseiten etc. die die hierfür entstehenden Kosten für Traffic, Server, Wartung, Zeitaufwand [...] irgendwie amortisieren.


----------



## AlBundyFan (4. November 2015)

mit ist bild.de eigentlich wurscht, aber mit hat letztens jemand einen link auf ein interessantes video gesendet.
ich also auf bild.de und ich sehe nichts - ich deaktiviere "nur dieses mal" den adblocker und lade die seite neue und sehe nichts.
ich deaktiviere den adblocker komplett - und sehe trotzdem nur "deaktiveren sie den adblocker".

also der blödsinn funktioniert noch nichtmal korrekt - auch ohne adblocker konnte ich die seite nicht ansehen. (getestet im neuesten firefox)


----------



## Vordack (4. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dacki ... ich versteh deine Argumentationskette nicht.
> 
> Warum wird hier immer sofort Werbung in Funk & Fernsehen mit ins Spiel gebracht?
> 
> ...



Der Vergleich mit Fernsehen ist doch logisch, habe ich das nicht verständlich erklärt? Im Fernsehen ist die Werbung auch nicht permanent sichtbar, nur zu gewissen Zeiten (in Werbepausen). Diese kann man gekonnt umgehen indem man pinkelt, Ton ausschaltet oder für 5 Minuten den Kanal wechselt. Im TV braucht man keine Adblocker um den Film zwischen den Werbepausen zu geniessen.  Wenn während des gesamten Film Werbebanner 70% des Films verdecken würden dann würde ich auch kein TV mehr schauen (wenn ich es nicht schon boykottiert hätte  )

Im Netz nehme ich mir dasselbe Recht wie beim TV. Oder wurde schon mal ein Fernehzuschauer von irgendwelchen Filmstudios angemacht weil er während er Werbung nicht auf seinem Platz geblieben ist, den Kanal gewechselt hat oder auf Stumm geschaltet hat? Was Du mit Adblock und Filmen versuchst zu vermischen verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Beim TV ist unser Verhalten (in Webepausen pinkeln) ein eingebauter Adblocker.



> Ansonsten schreibst du selbst, dass du immer und ständig mit einem aktiven AdBlock durch die Gegend surfst, wie kannst du dann beurteilen, was nervige Werbung ist und vorallem wie häufig die auf den jeweiligen Seiten angezeigt wird?



Klar das so was kommt. Warum surfe ich mittlerweile nur noch mit Adblocker durch die Gegend? Weil ich es eben auch mal ohne probiert habe (und auf jeder der von mir häufiger angesurften Seiten es nciht auszuhalten ist).

Und mach  Dir keine Sorgen um kleinere Webseiten, die gehören nicht zu meinen häufig angesurften Seiten. Mit einer Ausnahme, wie mir gerade einfällt. Smythisanvil war zu Zeiten von Rocksmith 2012 ein geiler Ort für Rocksmith Junkies. Ein kleines privates Forum und etwas mehr. Da habe ich auch gespendet, weil mir der Inhalt es Wert war.


----------



## McDrake (4. November 2015)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> mit ist bild.de eigentlich wurscht, aber mit hat letztens jemand einen link auf ein interessantes video gesendet.
> ich also auf bild.de und ich sehe nichts - ich deaktiviere "nur dieses mal" den adblocker und lade die seite neue und sehe nichts.
> ich deaktiviere den adblocker komplett - und sehe trotzdem nur "deaktiveren sie den adblocker".
> 
> also der blödsinn funktioniert noch nichtmal korrekt - auch ohne adblocker konnte ich die seite nicht ansehen. (getestet im neuesten firefox)



Ich bin einer jener, die keine Adblocker benutzen, darum frag ich einfach mal so:
Muss man danach den Browser neu starten und/oder evtl SHIFT-F5 drücken?


----------



## l0l (4. November 2015)

"BILD Zeitung - dieses Drecksblatt, das so widerlich ist, daß Sie einen toten Fisch beleidigen, wenn sie ihn drin einwickeln!" -Volker Pispers

Mehr muss man zu dem Thema nicht sagen.


----------



## Vordack (4. November 2015)

l0l schrieb:


> "BILD Zeitung - dieses Drecksblatt, das so widerlich ist, daß Sie einen toten Fisch beleidigen, wenn sie ihn drin einwickeln!" -Volker Pispers
> 
> Mehr muss man zu dem Thema nicht sagen.



Dieser Kommentar in diesem Thread qualifiziert Dich ganz eindeutig als BILD-Leser da er mit dem Thema absolut gar nichts zu tun hat, Respekt


----------



## angelan (4. November 2015)

Ich hatte hier den Adblocker aus, um PCGames zu unterstützten. Bis ich abends spät noch auf die Seite ging und lautstark ein Video einfach so anfing - habe mich richtig erschrocken, da habe ich den Blocker wieder angemacht.
Habe nichts gegen Werbung, aber wenn einfach so Videos laut angehen, dann nervt das einfach.
Habe da auch PC Games geschrieben:
Reaktion: keine
Macht alle einfach Werbung, die so ist, dass sie nicht nervt, dann stellt man auch den Blocker aus.


----------



## McDrake (4. November 2015)

angelan schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier den Adblocker aus, um PCGames zu unterstützten. Bis ich abends spät noch auf die Seite ging und lautstark ein Video einfach so anfing - habe mich richtig erschrocken, da habe ich den Blocker wieder angemacht.
> Habe nichts gegen Werbung, aber wenn einfach so Videos laut angehen, dann nervt das einfach.
> Habe da auch PC Games geschrieben:
> Reaktion: keine
> Macht alle einfach Werbung, die so ist, dass sie nicht nervt, dann stellt man auch den Blocker aus.



Wenn Werbung hier stört, ist sie meist fehlerhaft.
Dafür gibts ganz unten einen Link Problem mit Werbung melden

Dann kommt noch folgende Meldung:


> Vielen Dank für Ihre Meldung. Die Referenznummer für den Vorgang ist
> *??? (Ticketzahl)*​Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn Sie zusätzlich einen Hinweis in unseremService-Thread posten und dort einen Screenshot anhängen. Bitte verweisen Sie in Ihrem Posting unbedingt auf die genannte Referenznummer.
> Vielen Dank!


----------



## Vordack (4. November 2015)

... und wie lange muss man dann die Werbung noch ertragen bis sie abgeschaltet wird (wenn sie es dann wird?)?


----------



## McDrake (4. November 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> ... und wie lange muss man dann die Werbung noch ertragen bis sie abgeschaltet wird (wenn sie es dann wird?)?



Hmm.. relativ schnell.
Würde mich das ganze zu sehr stören, hätte ich schon lange nen Blocker drin.
Das ganze bringt ja auch der Page was. Denn wenn die Werbung zu nervig ist, kommt man nur noch mit nem Adblocker hier her.
Was ihr dann eben NIX einbringt


----------



## angelan (4. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn Werbung hier stört, ist sie meist fehlerhaft.
> Dafür gibts ganz unten einen Link Problem mit Werbung melden
> 
> Dann kommt noch folgende Meldung:



Habe ich ja indirekt mit Mail an PC Games. Kam aber keiner REaktion.


----------



## McDrake (4. November 2015)

angelan schrieb:


> Habe ich ja indirekt mit Mail an PC Games. Kam aber keiner REaktion.


Pcgames hat eben nicht viel mit der Werbeschaltung zu tun.


----------



## Tut_Ench (5. November 2015)

Ich hab mich ja heute gefragt, ob die auch was gegen Leute mit Receiver haben, die Fernsehfilme aufnehmen, später gucken und die Werbung einfach wegspulen. Solche Leute sind doch mindestens so böse wie die Unmenschen, die nen Adblocker nutzen.


----------



## Worrel (6. November 2015)

Apropos AdBlocker: Adblock Plus: Porno-Seiten und Gewinnspiel-Scam als Akzeptable Anzeigen


----------



## HanFred (6. November 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Apropos AdBlocker: Adblock Plus: Porno-Seiten und Gewinnspiel-Scam als Akzeptable Anzeigen


Tsts! Man kann die akzeptablen Anzeigen immerhin deaktivieren, aber die ganze Geschichte hat mich schon letztes Jahr dazu bewogen, zu Adblock Edge zu wechseln. Und da letzteres nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird, bin ich jetzt eben bei uBlock Origin gelandet.

@ Tut_Ench: Dafür gibt's ja HD+.


----------

